# Crown MA-2402 any good?



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

I have an opportunity to get a pair of Crown Macro-Tech 2402 amplifiers for what seems like a decent price at a few-hundred apiece. However, I've read the thread regarding the Crown XTi-1000's inability to adequately power drivers at low frequencies which leads me to wonder if the Macro-Tech series have the same problems. My question is, how would they perform whilst driving a subwoofer?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

Please don't compare the MA2402's to an XTI1000:no:. The MA2402's are one of Crown's old "iron" amps that their legacy was founded on designed and made in Elkhart, IN. They are a very solid amp for what they are. There are a lot of people that still swear by Crown's MA series amps and they are still making them. I don't know how long they have been in production but it is a long time. Notice that the weight is 48lbs. That means there are guts in these amps. Caps, a big transformer, heat sinking, fans, etc. 

XTI1000 is not in the same league. Light weight, designed after HK bought Crown. There's not much in the chassis as far as heatsinking, or a transformer. some people would tell you that this is because the amp is further advanced. Like comparing a Toyota Rav 4 to a Land Rover. Both are capable of going off road...


----------



## Pinhead-227 (Dec 24, 2008)

Good to hear! What would be considered a good price for a working 2402?


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

That i don't know. I haven't priced those in a long time. Just peruse the usual places that would sell them. Ebay, prosoundweb, audio auction, etc.


----------

